# Help me decide, Colnago CLX, Wilier Izoard, or Merckx CHM



## drgav (Jan 19, 2007)

Moving up from a Felt F65 alu/carbon stays. All the above mentioned bikes were a great fit and each had a great ride.. I am having a hard time deciding. Leaning towards the Wilier Izoard. All bikes will be spec'd with Campy Centaur and either fulcrum R1 or campy eurus. The Wilier falls right between the CLX and the CHM as far as price point. Any of you have experience with these bikes? and maybe some pics to help me decide. They all fit and felt great on the test ride, I am doing about 200km a week, 170 pound rider, my rides consist of hills and flats any where from 40-50km. Thanks


----------



## Lundquist77 (Jun 25, 2008)

get the Wilier


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2008)

They are all pretty bikes, personally I think the Izoard is gorgeous, I saw a kid on one at a race not long ago and was very impressed. I haven't ridden one but have owned other Wilier frames and always been happy with them.


----------



## mark4501 (Jul 27, 2007)

Wilier. if the ride is equal on all 3, the exclusivity tips it in for me. although I don't see that many Colnago's or Merckx on the road, I'm not sure I've ever actually seen someone riding a Wilier in person. I've seen the bikes at a LBS - they're very nice - and am familier with Team Lampre. the Wilier bikes are beautiful, and according to the LBS, extremely well built.


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

Wilier


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

Just based on looks its a toss up between the Colnago and Wilier to me. Merckx would get dropped from consideration. Nice bike but not nearly as gorgeous as the other two. I think Id go with Colnago but the Wilier is cheaper and looks just as good.. Damn this is hard.

*Colnago CLX*










*Wilier Izoard*










*Merckx CHM*


----------



## DeLuz (Aug 1, 2008)

I recently test rode a CLX. I thought the look was striking. But I do not like the junction of the tubes behind the seat lug, it looks awkward. I thought the ride was average compared to other bikes I test rode and thought I detected some flex even though I am small / light. I always thought of Wilier as having panache so if it rides as well I would also go with Wilier.


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Wilier*



drgav said:


> I am having a hard time deciding. Leaning towards the Wilier Izoard.


I had a 2003 Wilier Izoard, and it was an amazing frameset, and recently I dumped a 2005 Colnago C50 for a Wilier LeRoi. Wilier's attention to detail is absolutely phenomenal.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2008)

Not to hijack the thread but what do you think of the LeRoi?


----------



## drgav (Jan 19, 2007)

kytyree: I test rode the Le Roi- chrome, what a beautiful bicycle. Don't think I've seen such a beautiful paint job like that on a bike before. The Le roi is a bit over my budget, here in Canada they are selling the Le Roi for $4200, the Izoard for just over 3k and Colnago as left over stock for about $3700. I called the shop this morning and they are now sold out of the Izoard in my size . I am now having a hard time finding one. Anyone know of online retailers selling Wilier??


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Really amazing. .*



kytyree said:


> Not to hijack the thread but what do you think of the LeRoi?


It's stiffer than my C50 was, but at the same time it has excellent damping properties on the many "chip seal" roads around here. It corners more crisply than my C50 did. I'll post pics on a new thread.


----------



## Rot Wiess Essen (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't think you could make a bad choice out of those three, just my opinion. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Wilier has recently been rearing its head around these forums... and sounds like a nice bicycle... though all the sudden attention is making it seem a little like the "exotic of the month". Any reason why the sudden interest... besides the fact it is a nice bike?


----------



## Rot Wiess Essen (Apr 21, 2008)

I would go a bit further and say Wilier is the exotic of the summer. I have seen the Izoard in person a few times and it looks a lot better in the red/black/white than the blue/black/white, it seems like a pretty good deal for an Italian boutique brand and should compete well with the Pinarello's and Colnago's out there. I haven't ridden it, but the guys at the shop say it handles fine. Wilier's marketing this year has been better also, much more visable. The Wilier is another good alternative for the guy that thinks he has to have a Colnago, as for me I will keep my Merckx and be happy.


----------



## HBPUNK (Mar 25, 2006)

Wilier


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*I had a C50. .*



Rot Wiess Essen said:


> The Wilier is another good alternative for the guy that thinks he has to have a Colnago, as for me I will keep my Merckx and be happy.


So I'm objective. Colnago IMO is a hollow shrine. Their bikes stopped being progessive in construction in the early 2000's. They IMO, are overpriced mediocre/average lugged frame-sets now. Wilier makes a superior (not just summer) product as far as myself and may others are concerned.


----------



## Rot Wiess Essen (Apr 21, 2008)

Anything Italian is going to be overpriced, that is a given, you want progressive than go German.


----------



## Flat Out (Aug 9, 2007)

QQUIKM3 said:


> So I'm objective. Colnago IMO is a hollow shrine. Their bikes stopped being progessive in construction in the early 2000's. They IMO, are overpriced mediocre/average lugged frame-sets now. Wilier makes a superior (not just summer) product as far as myself and may others are concerned.


You're he first person I've ever heard of that didn't like their C50. And you seem to mention quite a bit on this board how overrated Colnagos are. What's up, dude? Why the hate?  I've never ridden anything better than my C50. 










I'm sure the Wil's are sweet, tho. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lundquist77 (Jun 25, 2008)

Comobike in Italy sells Wilier.


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*No hate. .*



Flat Out said:


> You're he first person I've ever heard of that didn't like their C50. And you seem to mention quite a bit on this board how overrated Colnagos are. What's up, dude? Why the hate?


Just that so many go gaga over C50's when they are compared to Time's VXRXX or Wilier's top end LeRoi and Cento frames, they seem very primitive in construction.


----------



## drgav (Jan 19, 2007)

thanks everyone for your input, still having a hard time finding a Wilier in my size.


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*I ordered mine. .*



drgav said:


> thanks everyone for your input, still having a hard time finding a Wilier in my size.


From here. .

http://www.bellatisport.com/wilier_road.html


----------



## Lundquist77 (Jun 25, 2008)

If you have to order your size, and wait for them to build it, it will be worth the wait.


----------



## alex0220 (Aug 23, 2008)

Just a question out (and in) the topic. Are the Wiliers Cento Uno, Isoard and LeRoi made in Italy or Taiwan?


----------



## shapeofthings (Sep 12, 2008)

alex0220 said:


> Just a question out (and in) the topic. Are the Wiliers Cento Uno, Isoard and LeRoi made in Italy or Taiwan?


I read way too many bike blogs, so I will never find the source, but pretty sure the Wilier frames are made in Asia and finished in Italia. 
Saw the Cento Uno at interbike and was drooling over it.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Finding the source of these bikes is often like looking for CIA cover corporation. Caribou and Performance Manufacturing Group both are both OEM for a lot of high-end bikes. I guess most of the CF fabrication is being done in China or under Taiwanese management in China.


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*No mystery at all. . .*



Dajianshan said:


> Finding the source of these bikes is often like looking for CIA cover corporation.


Most of the finest carbon frames in the world are made in Taiwan at this company:

http://www.topkey.com.tw/com-history.htm


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

Easy ! the Merckx is ugly, I have a steel one love it but this one pass. The Wilier although Italian is second. The Colnago , is the one. It is not primitive in construction, and in fact is made in far east , monocoque type and finished in Italy. Other Colnagos are absolutely some of the best finished bikes made. I have seen almost every type frame cut in half at a show, and only the "Time and Colnago frames were finished inside as well as outside with a constant diameter . I have a c 50 it is a superb all round bike. the Time vxrs are a little nicer and if I had not got the colnago I would have it. two top frames. Most other stuff is poorly made Scott being the worst ever. The Colnago you are considering has had some very good reviews and it is attributed to the fact that it is a far east monocoque but executed to Colnago's high standard. If the C 50 is bad why is it the most used pro frame of ANY TYPE, check it out. Milram Rabobank, navigators etc etc. Go to the Colnago site nobody hates them although there are better specific focused frames, nothing is close to the allround C50.

colnago
Merckx
DeRosa
Holland (custom)


----------



## HBPUNK (Mar 25, 2006)

Wilier for sure


----------



## LO lefty (Nov 1, 2008)

Back to the original question, I have ridden only the CHM, and found it the closest thing to a sports car I've pedalled anywhere near it's price--and I'm just about ready to get one [I'm the guy who started the "help" thread]. 

That being said, for what it's worth I'd go w/ the Wilier; it's just a little over my budget, but to my eyes the coolest-looking of the three.


----------



## Wheel Right (Jun 5, 2008)

I would avoid the Colnago CLX. Although it is beautiful, the proprietary seat post is difficult to work with, creates a weird junction at the top tube/seat stays, and will be difficult to replace when it binds, can no longer be adjusted, and needs to be cut out of the frame. Just say no to proprietary seat posts . . . when a new aero profile is developed, they will be obsolete.


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

QQUIKM3 said:


> So I'm objective. Colnago IMO is a hollow shrine. Their bikes stopped being progessive in construction in the early 2000's. They IMO, are overpriced mediocre/average lugged frame-sets now. Wilier makes a superior (not just summer) product as far as myself and may others are concerned.


What do you mean by superior in construction???? They both are made of carbon fibre and held together with epoxy.either lugged or monocoque..... show me how one is more superior than another...???t 

Colnago's carbon-fibre is sourced from the same company that makes carbon-fibre for Ferrari, and does not supply their material to any other Bike/frame manufacturer. 

Wilier has never had their forks CE tested, whereas Colnago have ....and they passed.

Colnago offer their frames in either sloping or traditional in 1 cm increments, Wilier, ....small medium or large etc..........Personally I think fit is FAR more important in a road frame than material/construction.


----------



## kohlboto (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm looking at a CLX as well and I'm curious in regard to the previous post about the proprietary seatpost. Is it the proprietary seat post in general that is a problem or the proprietary post on the Colnago CLX specifically? The Cervelo Soloist uses a similar post design and that doesn't seem to stop anyone from buying one. Should a Soloist be avoided as well? Just wondering...


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

Sounds like all three fit and ride well. Since that's the case, I'd go with the bike that has that "oh so special" appeal factor to you, which only you can decide.

I am not a big fan of the way compact frames look, so the CHM would be out of the question for me.

I'd go for the Colnago.


----------

